# First weekend no guarantees, f this, I'm out.



## KCHammertime (Nov 8, 2015)

First weekend since I started driving a year ago that they are not offering any hourly guarantees for driving.

10PM is my usual time to head out. I check the passenger app to see where there might be a lack of drivers to start out. I start counting.....

I gave up after counting 100+ UberX on the road not on trips. Travis must be jizzing in his pants over the fact they finally have enough people that they don't have to pay any guarantees on the weekend and most of those folks are on 25%. F*** this, not driving any more.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I m like you no more driving ، just got another job.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What are these guarantees you speak of? Hmm


----------

